# Bee suit poll. Best bee suit?



## Chris.english70 (Apr 6, 2016)

I've got a question for the experienced beeks out there. What is the best protection to buy? I've been looking at the UltraBreeze but it's pricey. Full suit, or just jacket and hood? Questions, concerns, comments? I've got one hive with a bit of a bad attitude and would like to be prepared for a bad cut-out, etc. I need your experience to make a wise investment!

Thank you in advance!
Chris


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a suit but rarely use it. That said, I use it if I have to do to circumstances. Mostly bears. Sometimes just bad colonies. For me....and this is just me.... I'd rather spend more money on a good jacket and just have a serviceable suit. I could be two hours working through hives with a jacket and maybe gloves. I'd never do that in a suit unless I was commercial. For me, a jacket is regular equipment that I use at least half the time. A suit is a specialized piece of equipment. My view of it is reflective on my need.


----------



## Chris.english70 (Apr 6, 2016)

So far I've been using a hood and gloves paired with a long sleeve, and not as loose as I'd like, shirt. I've only been hit a couple of times but these hives haven't been gone through in probably 5 years and I'd like to clean up the brood box. I'm going to be in for some time and would just feel better with that extra protection. I just hate to invest and wish I'd spent a bit more and got the upgrade!?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

A good ventilated jacket and thick jeans (think Dicky, double knee) will serve you just fine.......


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

snl said:


> A good ventilated jacket and thick jeans (think Dicky, double knee) will serve you just fine.......


Yep. I have a ventilated jacket and I love it. It's not a Ultrabreeze, I got it from Rossman apiaries. It was much cheaper than an Ultrabreeze. If I had it to do again, I would have got the regular veil and not the fencing veil.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Ultrabreeze full suit. Never been stung in 2 years. Very comfortable in summertime.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

appalachianoutdoors said:


> Ultrabreeze full suit. Never been stung in 2 years. Very comfortable in summertime.


Probably what my choice would be if I had to get a suit that would be used all the time.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

The best bee suit/protection is...

...there isn't one.

Beekeepers have all sorts of different preferences. Warm or cold climate. In an area with hot bees (AHB) or docile bees. Early season or late season. Hate getting stung or don't care.

Get what you are comfortable with!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

If I am going to wear a suit the ultra breeze is nice


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I checked out the ultra breeze at a convention. Nice expensive. I went with the one from mann lake. I got a normal full suit and a breeze suit for separate times of the year and what the job is going to consist of. I also sewed stirrups on the bottom of the legs to keep them covering my boots or shoes. with the round veils not fencing veils.


----------



## BB1980 (Jan 22, 2016)

I love my Ultrabreeze 3XL full suit. I am a big dude (6'1, 290lbs) so I don't want to melt into a puddle of sweat when it gets hot. The only thing I need with my UB suit is a sweat headband.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

If anyone checking this thread decides to buy an ultrabreeze suit, get it directly from their website. It's $30 cheaper than on Amazon.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Shorts, t shirt and ultrabreez! Only wear it when they are nasty. Never been stung through suit.


----------



## Buzzed (Oct 26, 2014)

I use a Cheap 13$ painters suite I got from Lowes. I've only been stung once through it. Rubber gloves and a good bee hood. Works for me.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

If you are going to do cutouts the UltraBreeze would serve you well. I have 2 of them. I have never been stung through them. Last year 20+ hives, this year 35+ and streak is still going. They offer great protection from upset bees, mean bees and the like.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

I have the UltraBreeze hood-jacket combo. Love it.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't do cutouts, and I'm not in it 8+ hours a day, so I bought the cheapest suit that came in XXX. It works well for what I'm doing now. At this point, I want to spend money on expanding. 
Yes, hopefully there is a more expensive suit down the road, but when I feel I need it.


----------



## CardsBees (May 14, 2013)

another vote for ultrabreeze.


----------



## Skunkape71 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just purchased the ultrabreeze jacket/hood combo. So far, it's been nice. Previously had the pith helmet, yellow mesh combo that sucked. The fencing hood has been a bit of adjustment, but I think that it will work nicely.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

snl said:


> A good ventilated jacket and thick jeans (think Dicky, double knee) will serve you just fine.......


Cartharts. thick, lots of pockets and wear like iron


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Birthday suit. XXL. Not even bees will come near me in my birthday suit.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

So speaking of suits. I got an email from a place called Shine bee supply from India. I was thinking it was a scam . So I said I might be interested send me a material sample for your breeze suit and type of your gloves. This was two days ago. Suddenly a get this package today DHL overnight. I open it and its a full suit and gloves. How neat but the large is like a medium. So too small for me. And free.Darn it.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I have the full dadant ventilated suit, the expensive one, it works well, you can feel the breeze. The hood hat type has not worked for me, it falls over my eyes, hard to work bees when hat blind, my head does not likes hats. But it is a comfortable suit. 

I do suffer from heat issues, we can only go through 2-3 hives when it is hot before I start to fade. So I picked up a ultrabreeze jacket and hood. The fencing type hood will work a lot better for me. The material is more open, ie the mesh it will be cooler than the dadant and it is lighter in weight. So if we have a mean hive I will put on the full dadant suit, ow work in the ultrabreeze jacket. 

Have not worn it yet, ordered and it arrived in two days. Waiting for the rain to stop to do some badly needed inspections. We are in a 14 day cycle of rain, one day of sun coming than back to rain.


----------



## Green Tractor (Mar 31, 2016)

I just go with a veil and whatever I happen to be wearing. I avoid dark flannels when working bees, but I've worn black shirts and they didn't seem to care. Dark _patterns_ though seem to drive them nuts.

My typical uniform is a long-sleeve shirt, jeans/cargos, mud boots and a veil. Other than the veil, that's pretty much what I wear when working outside with or without bees. So my only real consideration is avoiding flannels on "bee days". Also, I keep the bee gloves separate from my other work gloves to avoid cross-contamination and to not tear up those nice goat-leather gloves, just like I don't wear my TIG gloves to split wood.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

indypartridge said:


> I have the UltraBreeze hood-jacket combo. Love it.


It really depends on the circumstances. A waterproof bee suit probably will be best if it's raining. A Chinese $20 bee suit will be best in August if your just popping the lid to look in fairly quickly and don't get the bees stirred up because you have some protection and lots of breeze. I am in Central Texas, so putting on the full suit isn't exactly desirable. I have done a 40K to 60K Africanized bee removal and had an ultrabreeze suit on. I have never been stung through my Ultrabreeze brand. It also has velcro at the zipper closure, so even if you forget to zip it closed, you have that protection. Hot is HOT what can you say otherwise because it's all about being acclimatized.

Anyone can say great things about the bee suit they have. I love the $20 Chinese bee suit cause it's like a long sleeve shirt that you put on. Fast as that! People can bash it all you want, it's my opinion. Now, I sure the heck wouldn't go popping my Africanized bee hive and start pulling frames in it. Now, take that same situation and put layers of clothing under it and yes, I am protected.
It's all about what you do and are willing to cope with in what the circumstances are being presented. I can probably feel comfortable in the North I speculate working bees that they state is "HOT" as I am pretty positive I won't be rattled by any bees (NORTHERN) after my year long battle with Africanized bees. 
My bee hives were re-queened on the 13th last month. I don't know if the problem hive accepted the queen. To me it's either they did or in June the hive dies out and I will start it up again. It's not worth it to me to open and see. In June, yes the bees will be very few or on the rebound and much more tolerable


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Dan P said:


> So speaking of suits. I got an email from a place called Shine bee supply from India. I was thinking it was a scam . So I said I might be interested send me a material sample for your breeze suit and type of your gloves. This was two days ago. Suddenly a get this package today DHL overnight. I open it and its a full suit and gloves. How neat but the large is like a medium. So too small for me. And free.Darn it.


PM me if you'd like to sell it. I need one for my wife..


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Unless someone has had a problem with their particular suit, they're gonna think it's the best one.

Lots of folks like ultrabreeze. I like mine jacket from Rossman just fine. This is the 3rd year I've had it. It cost half or less of what a ultrabreeze cost. I've washed it several times. It looks like it's been stored in a mud puddle right now. I keep it in the back seat of my truck. I've thrown hive bodies, guns, boots, supers, frames, hive tools, kids, tools, etc.. on it. Still has no holes in it and I like the brass zippers. They are tough.

Ultrabreeze may be good but it can't be better than the one I have. 

Never been stung through it and I can feel even the slightest breeze through it.


----------



## whiskeylocker (Apr 28, 2016)

Another vote for the Ultra Breeze, I have a suit and a jacket, and I wear Natural Apiary gloves, or latex. depends on what mood their in, I don't often wear the full suit, but I have it if I need it.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

I have a Brushy Mountain ventilated and an Ultrabreeze: 


The Brushy Mountain is hands down my favorite and my wife or I haven't been stung in 3+ years using them. Too bad they closed their doors


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I import bee suits and jackets from Pakistan ( e-mail me if you want the contact) - they are as good as the ventilated suit I purchased from the US many years ago.
Freight is an issue but I get 10 or 20 at a time.
I live in the Sub-Tropics and it can get warm here. I just wear shorts under the suit and very rarely get stung. I wear thin rubber gloves and bees do sting through htes but the grip is better than with bare hands - I find.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 18, 2018)

its a review of the Mann Lake Vented suit...

This is the Ford/Chevy debate...it's personal preference really, but the vid will give you an idea of what you'd be buying.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 18, 2018)

Eddie Honey said:


> I have a Brushy Mountain ventilated and an Ultrabreeze:
> 
> 
> The Brushy Mountain is hands down my favorite and my wife or I haven't been stung in 3+ years using them. Too bad they closed their doors


too bad Brushy Mountain went out of business.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I really like my Brushy Mountain inspector's jacket with the clear view veil. It gets a bit hot in the summer being non vented but is really good about keeping the stingers from getting through. I have only been stung once through the suit and it was soaking wet with sweat at the time.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Ultrabreeze!! I bought a full suit when Bill first started selling them. A little while later, I bought a jacket. I've used the jacket for about 10 years and have not had a single issue. However, the early version full suit suffered a veil screen failure, but since then the design was improved and is super tough. Was using it today and its flawless. It's been through some pretty intense work and continues to provide a great service. Oh yeah, made in USA by the family of the originator (and former Beesource contributor).


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

AstroBee, are you positive it is worth the $163? I darned near passed out this summer working a friend's hive in the middle of the summer. A vented suit sounds good but they look flimsy and all. 10 years so far and no problems?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I just bought mine this year from Clearly sustainable. Black Friday special was under $100 including gloves and shipping. Maybe they will run that special again in Feb. Zipper and seams seem to be of good quality. Wore it on Jan 1 to go through 2 hives because it was 65 degrees.

https://www.clearly-sustainable.com/


----------



## OkieRob (Dec 31, 2014)

AstroBee said:


> Ultrabreeze!! I bought a full suit when Bill first started selling them. A little while later, I bought a jacket. I've used the jacket for about 10 years and have not had a single issue. However, the early version full suit suffered a veil screen failure, but since then the design was improved and is super tough. Was using it today and its flawless. It's been through some pretty intense work and continues to provide a great service. Oh yeah, made in USA by the family of the originator (and former Beesource contributor).


I get a bee in my veil every time i wear mine. There are no holes that i can find . I try and make sure the zipper is snugged up but with just the small velcro to close the gap under the zipper it is not better than other suits. I have a guardian bee apparel and a blue sky suit that i have never had a bee sneak in.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a generic full ventilated suit I got from Lappes supply on a end of year sale. Very comfortable and never get stung. It was way cheaper than brand name Ultra-breeze. I rarely use it-only got it for the occasional cut out or requeening an ill-tempered hive. For everyday I use a cotton Mann Lake jacket and jeans. Hint: order bigger size than you think you need, even two sizes won't be too much.


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

i have an ultrabreeze full suit. I live in the hot humid south mississippi. I can wear a pair of running shorts under my beesuit with no shirt and am fine. pretty pleased with it. only thing i might do is make a small fan that i can wear around my neck. Best money i have spent. I havent been stung anywhere that i am covered by the suit. that gives you a fair bit of confidence that you are safe when they boil out all pissed off and it smells like you stepped on a bananna. i have had one bee make it inside the veil with my and that was due to me not setting the velcro.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ultrabreeze!! 8 years on mine still going strong, had to replace the stretchy thing at the bottom, but that's because I'm getting bigger.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I love my jeans and white shirt. Maybe an Alexander veil if needed. Suits are too hot.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

JWPalmer said:


> AstroBee, are you positive it is worth the $163? I darned near passed out this summer working a friend's hive in the middle of the summer. A vented suit sounds good but they look flimsy and all. 10 years so far and no problems?


I believe that it is worth it, but I've never used one of the cheap knock-offs, so I really can't objectively compare them. When I started keeping bees in 2002, I wore a cotton full suit, and quickly realized that a different option was needed. But just looking at the mann lake $100 Vented Bee jacket, I see 4 rather large patches of fabric that are laying on top of the mesh on the front of the jacket. These patches will definitely restrict air flow. In my mind, in southeast VA, its all about the air flow. 

Again, not sure it's worth the extra $, but if I need a new one, I'm going with Ultra breeze. BTW, they have a 30 day return policy, so if you don't like it just return it (of course it must be unused).


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought one of those cheap knock off's, I cuss it every time I try to put it on, worst bee suit I ever bought, never again. in this case you get what you pay for.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Thanks. Ultrabreeze it is for summer use.


----------

